# Western One, what a hit it has taken over a year



## stockman (Nov 3, 2012)

Any thoughts on this stock? Been hit pretty hard lately. My dad bought a lot back in 2013 when it was at a steady $8, now over just a year it dropped to .30 cents. I told him he should hold it as it cant get much worse. Any thoughts if it could have a comeback?


----------



## RParks (Sep 25, 2012)

stockman said:


> Any thoughts on this stock? Been hit pretty hard lately. My dad bought a lot back in 2013 when it was at a steady $8, now over just a year it dropped to .30 cents. I told him he should hold it as it cant get much worse. Any thoughts if it could have a comeback?


Not much to do now but hold. I'm in company with your dad.

There seems to be promise with their aerial lift business but it's a small part of what they do. Britco is a good business as well or at least has potential. They need to find ways to generate revenues outside the oil and gas sector, I.e. Municipal construction, etc.

They have some debt so a lot depends on oil price. I think they'll be ok eventually so I would say keep it tucked away and look at it again in 5 years. If he has that kind of a time frame. Mike Newton made it a top pick over a year ago. Now he says he may get back into it at some point.


----------

